# Pictures



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

The Sunset up in the Canyon


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh so lovely- those night pictures of the goats are very interesting too.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

It wasn't really night per-say, it was dusk but the flash makes them look like it was really dark. =)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they seem to be enjoying their new home


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They look wonderful and happy. 

That sunset is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks you guys, here's a video I took at the same time.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I really like the sunset pic,and your Nigerian is very cute.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. =)


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Good pictures!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Your goats look great! I love the sunset pic


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks so much you guys!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I just found this post! How did I miss PICTURES lol! I love the sunset! And your goaties look very happy =)


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

very nice pictures. every thing looks so calm. your goats are so cute


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Love that sunset photo...I am jealous of your 'backyard'...Lol!!!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh, that's sooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I just posted this on another thread...how do you people take such great pictures???? Mine all turn out bad.


----------

